# The Fantastic Mr. Fox



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

I just saw the Fantastic Mr. Fox and enjoyed it. I went in knowing it would be awesome because Wes Anderson was directing it. I credit Anderson as my biggest inspiration as a filmmaker.

Anyway, I thought it was a great film. Jason Schwartzman's character (Ash) was very cute and relateable. The whole cast was awesome. Bill Murry and George Clooney were great.

Did anyone else catch this great film?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it was the best film of the year.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I think it was the best film of the year.


Agreed. Plus look, Wes Anderson put a hidden phallus in the movie. Look at the top left of the screenshot, above the beaver. No joke.
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm137660672/tt0432283


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Agreed. Plus look, Wes Anderson put a hidden phallus in the movie. Look at the top left of the screenshot, above the beaver. No joke.
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm137660672/tt0432283




Oh, c'mon, that's a root... or... a... penis.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

Penis... above the... beaver.

Anyway, the soundtrack was really good. Rolling Stones, the Beach Boys, and Jarvis Cocker. The score was awesome too. Very quirky stuff.

I love Anderson's films.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 3, 2010)

You cussin' with me?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

I was actually really saddened by Rat's death scene. He seemed like a slimy character, but in reality he was just an alcoholic.

I guess the moral of the story is that you have to accept who you really are, and not what you think or want yourself to be.


----------



## Icen (Feb 3, 2010)

*Flips a bitch*

*REEEEEEEEAD THE BOOOOOOOOOOOOOK*


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 3, 2010)

Icen said:


> *Flips a bitch*
> 
> *REEEEEEEEAD THE BOOOOOOOOOOOOOK*



naw

it would ruin the movie


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

Icen said:


> *Flips a bitch*
> 
> *REEEEEEEEAD THE BOOOOOOOOOOOOOK*


The only reason I was even interested was because Wes Anderson directed it. I'm not really interested in the book, personally.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 3, 2010)

News just came out that it's been nominated for best animated film of the year.  I haven't seen it sadly, but my money's still on either Princess and the Frog, Coraline or Up.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 3, 2010)

Best film he's done yet. :x   Then again, I'm a bit of a silly fan. I still defend the idea that Darjeeling Limited was okay. X3


----------



## furatail (Feb 3, 2010)

I've love all his films. This one just had an added effect of being somewhat furry. The only film I saw in 2009 that I honestly loved. I just knew I was in for a treat when I first saw Ash, I think. When he just out of no where spits on the floor after a disagreement with his father. And, who can forget, "Because I'm little."


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> News just came out that it's been nominated for best animated film of the year.  I haven't seen it sadly, but my money's still on either Princess and the Frog, Coraline or Up.


Las Vegas has Up being the favorite with Fantastic Mr. Fox 2nd.



Katty McSnowcat said:


> Best film he's done yet. :x   Then again, I'm a bit of a silly fan. I still defend the idea that Darjeeling Limited was okay. X3


I have Darjeeling, but I've yet to see it. Rushmore is my favorite Anderson film. It's probably my favorite film of all time. Great movie.



furatail said:


> I've love all his films. This one just had an added effect of being somewhat furry. The only film I saw in 2009 that I honestly loved. I just knew I was in for a treat when I first saw Ash, I think. When he just out of no where spits on the floor after a disagreement with his father. And, who can forget, "Because I'm little."


 I loved when he said that as well. Ash's character added a lot to the movie for me. I love how soft spoken he is. lol


----------



## slorrel (Feb 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I just saw the Fantastic Mr. Fox and enjoyed it. I went in knowing it would be awesome because Wes Anderson was directing it. I credit Anderson as my biggest inspiration as a filmmaker.
> 
> Anyway, I thought it was a great film. Jason Schwartzman's character (Ash) was very cute and relateable. The whole cast was awesome. Bill Murry and George Clooney were great.
> 
> Did anyone else catch this great film?


 

Yeah, I seen in a few months back, I really liked it. 
It had a unique feel to it. Yes it was somewhat crude, but also somewhat refreshing compaired to a lot of the animated movies comming out now. 
And the characters were likable. There was a lot added to the storyline, but I think it worked well.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Las Vegas has Up being the favorite with Fantastic Mr. Fox 2nd.
> 
> 
> I have Darjeeling, but I've yet to see it. Rushmore is my favorite Anderson film. It's probably my favorite film of all time. Great movie.
> ...


 
Up was pretty darn good, I can see it winning. I have to agree with you, Fantastic Mr. Fox was pretty fantastic.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I have Darjeeling, but I've yet to see it. Rushmore is my favorite Anderson film. It's probably my favorite film of all time. Great movie.


Ehehe. whenever his name comes up, I feel like I have to defend Darjeeling. It's not his best, but it's not bad! A pleasant experiment.

Seconded. My gold and silver for Wes Anderson has to be Rushmore, followed by this (formerly Life Aquatic). One thing I'm really suprised he was able to do, and do so well, is use the stop motion for the better. Especially in some of the more longer talking scenes with Badger and Fox. If you filmed that with real actors, it'd be boring and dull as sin.


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Feb 17, 2010)

Great movie, great soundtrack.  I can't wait to get in on DVD next month.

I loved the "retro" stop-motion look of the film, as well as the quirky direction, appealing characters, great visuals and wonderful dialog (favorite line: "Redemption?  Sure.  But in the end, he's just another dead rat in a garbage pail behind a Chinese restaurant.").  I hope _Fantastic Mr. Fox_ wins the Oscar [sup]tm[/sup] for Best Animated Film because, frankly, it deserves it.  It is the only animated film I saw in 2009 that I wanted to see more than once (and I have).

I loved Willem Dafoe as Rat, and Michael Gambon was menacingly brilliant as Farmer Bean.

And, suspicious roots aside, the film has many clever sight gags hidden throughout.  The Whackbat scoreboard showed the teams as "Home" and "_Stray_".  One of the books in Mrs. Bean's kitchen was titled, "Kitchen First Aid: Burns, Blisters and Puncture Wounds."  And the label on Spitz the dog's rabies medicine included the warning, "Do not operate heavy machinery."  Great stuff!

(Side Note:  Wes Anderson was the voice of Weasel and his brother, Chris, was the voice of Kristofferson.)


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 20, 2010)

It was a cussing good movie.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't see how anyone can compare it to Up. 
Up was sappy and cliche.
Mr. Fox was brilliant and refreshing.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 20, 2010)

Wes Anderson is one of the best filmmakers of all time. I wish he would direct more films.


----------



## NorfolkFox (Feb 21, 2010)

It's a nice break from all the shiny CGI, not a film that will age too quickly. I'm getting the DVD as soon as it comes out, and already have a movie poster...


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Is that so, will someone the basic plot line here.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Is that so, will someone the basic plot line here.



No way! You need to see it!


----------

